# POCKET KNIFE: The Next Knife Pic In This Thread Get's It Locked -The Admin



## Archtop1952

who carries a pocket knife? Do you like the vintage? or modern,custom?...


----------



## City74

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I carry a pocket knife and also am a knife collector. I typically carry either a Spyderco PM3, Benchmade Mini Grip or a Chris Reeves small Inkosi


----------



## cadomniel

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Not a huge collector but I have a dozen or so knives
Main daily carry is Spyderco Paramilitary 3. Also use Harnds CK6013 . really cheap $8 knife that is actually really good!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Great question. I have had a pocket knife in my pocket for the last 35 years.
From age 14 till about age 27 my daily carry was a Buck 301, 3 bladed pocketknife in my back pocket, next to my wallet. (Present at age 14 and still wearing it today!)
Then from age 27 till now it is often an Original Leatherman on my belt; except at work, where I'm not sposed to carry, I have had a super cool baby Buck 306G, a single small blade and scissors!

I ALWAYS wear a knife. I have needed it more often than i could have ever thought.


----------



## gates

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Yep - I collect them and carry them, everything from Microtechs to Striders, bench made ...... to Spiderco Civvy, believe it or not - the one that goes with me almost every day... the Cold Steel "Broken Skull" - about $70 ugly as sin to look at on the internet but when you pick one up - magic! thin, long blade, RAZOR - and I mean RAZOR sharp - I could carry anything I want and I carry this knife most days (I'm a builder). Total utilitarian EDC knife that is so thin it disappears in your pocket yet has an imminently usable blade profile - highly recommend and it's only $70 off of Amazon, whats not to love.

This is the one I carry: https://www.amazon.com/4011878-Cold...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B019RSX5YS


----------



## elliswyatt

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Hmmm, I may have to check out that Cold Steel Broken Skull. My EDC is a Spyderco Endura.


----------



## gates

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

The Endura is a great knife - I broke the pocket clip off on mine and replaced it with the Broken Skull. Give the Cold Steel knife a look, you will end up owning one if you get one in your hands.


----------



## Shuutr

*POCKET KNIFE*

Yep. Carry every day.

I was a huge Benchmade Mini griptillian guy. At my peak I have over 15 most with custom scales. I'm down to 3.

I was also a big spyderco fan mostly Delicas and Sage series. I've sold most of those as well.

I've also owned cold steel, Victorinox, schrade, case, Chris Reeve, etc. I've sold most. If I don't carry it at least occasionally I sell it.

Now, my favorite knives are Kizers. The Gemini is probably the best fit for me.

IMG deleted, pleae respect our rules and guidelines.


----------



## bullshark

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Been carrying a pocketknife since I was 7. Nowadays it's either a ZT 0450G10 or a Benchmade 940CF, but I do have a small collection of about 25 folders from around the world.


----------



## oztech

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

My EDC is a Benchmade CLA best knife I have ever had.


----------



## gates

*POCKET KNIFE*

Yep the CLA is another great knife, I have the green one in my collection 
Have to check into those Kizers they look really nice.


----------



## Vlance

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Got quite a few, but usually always carry my pm2 or sebenza. 
The pm2 is such an awesome knife though. So easy to sharpen and slices like a champ.


----------



## baddarryl

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

My father gave me this in the 80's. Buck 503 Prince. I have driven hours when I thought I lost it once. I have tried other, but nothing works better in the front pocket, yet stays out of the way. 
https://www.buckknives.com/custom-knife/customizable-503-prince-knife/CKS503/


----------



## CMSgt Bo

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I started out with Old Timers and Buck 110's as a kid. I carried mostly multi-tools, Benchmade folders, and a Kershaw boot knife in the Military. I now rotate between two Neil Blackwood Mini Skirmishes. One has a splatter Hamon blade with an acrylic scale, and the other has a Chad Nichols Iguana Damascus blade with a carbon fiber and moon-glow scale.


----------



## SwissArmyTenor

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Victorinox Swiss Army knives.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Does a 1982 Buck pocket knife count as vintage? It does't look like it. Except for me carving the states & provinces it has visited with me on the side it is still looking gooooood! How about a 1992 Leatherman in the original sheath? Just asking....


----------



## gates

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Playing around with a Spyderco P'Kal right now - the great thing about knives verses watches...you can collect a TON of cool pocket knives for the cost of one modern SS Sport Rolex.


----------



## brandon\

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*



gates said:


> Yep - I collect them and carry them, everything from Microtechs to Striders, bench made ...... to Spiderco Civvy, believe it or not - the one that goes with me almost every day... the Cold Steel "Broken Skull" - about $70 ugly as sin to look at on the internet but when you pick one up - magic! thin, long blade, RAZOR - and I mean RAZOR sharp - I could carry anything I want and I carry this knife most days (I'm a builder). Total utilitarian EDC knife that is so thin it disappears in your pocket yet has an imminently usable blade profile - highly recommend and it's only $70 off of Amazon, whats not to love.
> 
> This is the one I carry: https://www.amazon.com/4011878-Cold...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B019RSX5YS


I'm glad I'm not the only one that likes Cold Steel. I feel like they are the Invicta of the knife world.

I don't have a lot of knives. But I have a Kershaw, Opinel, vintage Victorinox Rostfrei, Boker Plus, and a few others and my Cold Steel is my favorite.


----------



## gates

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Yeah they have gotten a lot of crap for copying other brands knives - especially from the Strider collectors, but they make good affordable knives - as I said I could carry anything I want (maybe not an Emerson CQC6 - can't find one) and I carry a $70 Cold Steel - I like your Invicta analogy.


----------



## ConfusedOne

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I carry with me a Benchmade, Spyderco, or Zero Tolerance.
All of them are very high quality and they are all useful tools.


----------



## City74

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*



ConfusedOne said:


> I carry with me a Benchmade, Spyderco, or Zero Tolerance.
> All of them are very high quality and they are all useful tools.


I like ZT but the are usually to big for EDC for me. I did have the carbon fiber one (0450?) or something that was really nice


----------



## drawman623

Yes I carry one every day. 

No it is not vintage. 

Half Face Blades is the maker. These are very limited hand forged blades of surpassing design and quality.


----------



## mikekilo725

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I have several and they run the gambit from Victorinox from lLL Bean, Buck 110, Leatherman Skeletool, and Spyderco Endura

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jar

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Always have at least one knife with me. My EDC for many years has been one of my Greenaways.


----------



## iuprof

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I always carried a Victronix classic, but for the past 10 years carry a Spyderco Manbug. Perfect for my needs and so light you don't know it's there.


----------



## GRSC

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Always carry one - amazing how often it comes in handy.


----------



## gates

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Looking at my Delica 4 with broken pocket clip as I post this:-(


----------



## drjordan

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

My only vintage knife is a Case from my birth year, but I don't carry it. I do carry everyday though. I have 12-14 Case knives that I rotate as well as 2 Benchmade and 2 Spyderco knives that I carry if I desire a more of a tactical knife.


----------



## Catalyzt

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

My daily driver is a Kershaw launch, California legal switchblade, 2.9 inch blade, carry most days except when I'm working in a school. California knife laws are very complicated, but cannot carry anything, basically, on any kind of private or public campus.

Mostly carry for convenience-- rarely need a knife, but it's great to have when you have to open the packaging for a USB drive or some similar mundane task. I do think they have some limited last-resort self-defense value and are a low-level deterrent; in crappy neighborhoods, I do think people notice the clip on the outside of your pocket.

Generally I'm a fan of Kershaws, and have about three of them, all spring assisted. Also have a spring-assisted Duck knife, inexpensive but the action is really sweet, nice metal tolerances. I have an old Spyderco I really like, the blade is very sharp but very brittle, it's got a few nicks from odd-jobs on a sailboat. I have the classic junker Mexican switchblade and a much nicer American one, but they both have blades over 3 inches, so in Cali, those can never leave the house.

I also have a few diving knives, one rusty old piece of crap that lives in my surf bag-- only use it about once a year for some odd job, but really glad to have it when I need it!

Various leatherman knock offs I use for changing guitar strings, and a really cool little Swiss Army knife with a flashlight in it; got it as a Christmas present for my 55th, and was delighted to learn that it was legal at LAX! Was less thrilled to find out it was contraband at JFK, and actually paid $30 to have TSA ship it back to me. Great grab and go, that stupid little flashlight is sometimes the only one I can find for the night-time dog walk, bright enough for turd pickup.

Okay, that was way more information than anyone wanted, sorry!


----------



## Ben_hutcherson

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I'm a Case guy.

For the past few months, I've been carrying a Russlock in red bone.

With that said, I have several yellow handles in various patterns that get regularly carried. I'm partial to CV steel and tend to prefer it for my carry knives(easy to sharpen razor sharp, and I like how it looks with honest patina on it) although I do sometimes carry stainless in the summer. I've settled on the medium stockman as my favorite pattern, and have a bunch in different steels and different handle materials in that pattern.

I have several inherited from both grandfathers. Most stay put away, but I will carry one on special occasions. My mom's father was big on Schrade knives and I have a bunch of nice ones. One of my favorites from him, though, and the one that I usually carry if I'm going to carry one, is a John Primble Belknap Hardware. Belknap Hardware has some special significance to this era, and it's a nice sized constitution pattern knife with great steel that will still take a beautiful edge.


----------



## jwk7443

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Lately, I've been carrying a milwaukee fastback. It's cheap and easily replaced if lost. The hinderer's stay at home now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I used to have a fairly large knife collection, but I shrunk that way down years ago. I've been carrying a Benchmade 942 only for the last 7 years or so.


----------



## maylebox

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I always have a knife in my pocket. Even when I dress up I'll carry a Chris Reeve mnandi.


----------



## jalcon

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Mostly a Spyderco guy although I just bought a Hinderer XM-18 and am loving it.


----------



## Foch

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Emerson all the way


----------



## horrij1

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I am not a collector, but also always carry a pocket knife. A Chris Reeve mnandi.


----------



## watchutalkinboutwillis

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Kershaw Skyline for me. It's a great value knife and I don't have to care about anything happening to it.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Factor

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

My higher end knives I can't carry but my daily is a Gerber auto for utility, Emerson/Fox 599 karambit, and a keyring sized Microtech UTX-70 auto. I'm definitely a knife collector, for sure. Have a couple custom made hand forged Damascus/CF blades that are my heart but knives can get stupid expensive really quick. Have always loved Cold Steel despite their cheap LOOK are just consistent performers and never let me down over all the years I've owned them, so I'm not sure I agree with the Invicta analogy earlier.


----------



## gsr96r

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I've been carrying a Benchmade 530 for several years now, and other Benchmade knives for years previously. The AXIS lock system is very fast to both deploy and fold the blade one handed, and allows you to keep yourself out of the blade path.


----------



## Drucifer

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I've been on a Chris Reeve kick lately. Mnandi with a suit (and dress watch), and the Small Sebenza with everything else (most of the time).

[Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted]


----------



## CADirk

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

The last 15 years i've been carrying a buck 196 in my pocket.
Fixed blade, durable and classy. All i need now is a new leather sheath, because that's worn out.


----------



## Drucifer

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*



Drucifer said:


> [Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted]


Oops, sorry about that. Newbie!


----------



## bank222

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I have a few Spyderco's. I've stopped carrying them with me everyday because I always forget to take them out of my pocket when going to the airport. Lost a few good knives that way. Now I just enjoy them on the weekends!


----------



## Th!nkEr

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

My go to is a Kershaw leek, fantastic quality for the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madlou

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I carry the exact same knife.


----------



## Mr.Joseph

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I like both modern as well as vintage but as my daily carry I usually go with one of my Ken Onion's.


----------



## Joved

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Yup!

Have been carrying a knife since 1977, when my father gave me my first puukko for my 6th birthday.

I usually carry a folder, but I still occasionally carry a fixed blade. My normal edc is a Benchmade (a grip, mini grip or adamas) + a SAK or Leatherman. I own several other makes also, since I am a recovering collector, but I tend to carry only what I feel I can afford to lose or abuse.

If I carry a fixed blade, it's usually a trad puukko in a pocket sheath, since belt knives are usually frowned upon by the general populus.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Joved--

A Pukko in a pocket sheath? I have never seen such a thing. 
Nor have i come across more than one other pweson who even knew of Pukko knives!

What's that one look like? I have only seen the 4, 6, and 8 inch sheath knives.
(I love mine- Grandpa got it in Finland for me when I was 12. Still razor sharp and awesome!)


----------



## mgc

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I think I am showing my age but when I was a kid everyone carried pocket knives. I could carry one to grade school and no one thought anything of it. I still carry a traditional Case folder if I am in dress clothes or a spyderco or Benchmade in casual clothes.


----------



## Th!nkEr

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I carry a ZT 350 but it's a bit big for EDC, on the hunt for something else

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Boker edc slip joint, or a Spyderco paramilitary most of the time.


----------



## jabster410

Picked up a Spyderco Sage 5 and have been liking it so far.


----------



## jcombs1

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I've carried a knife since I was a kid but never had anything very nice until the last several years. Recently carried a Spyderco PM2, BM 940-2, ZT0770, Kizer Gemini and Al Mar Falcon.

Sold all of these and now carry a TAD Dauntless MK IV or a Moore Maker LBS.

Almost always have a custom SAK on me as well, usually a modded Compact with backside phillips and awl in place of the corkscrew and postal hook. I also have a modded Golfer with a backside phillips, they each have custom titanium scales from a Polish maker.


----------



## cbouza3

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Massdrop is a great site for pocket knives. I tend to misplace mine so I like to keep them less expensive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pigmode

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I like my Manix 2 Lightweight, but the handle is blocky with square edges, which doesn't work the best for WB carry all the time. Also have a Gen 2 Delica and a Gen 1 Endura, both picked up NOS from eBay.


----------



## Cafe-Noir

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Damn, just looking at that picture reminds me why I loved Boguszewski"s work. The fluting on the scales, that simple, art-deco-esque style. To me, it's a truly timeless design.

That kicks like a mule.


----------



## Urs Haenggi

*POCKET KNIFE*

Opinel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aphid

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Benchmade Mini Emissary or 943 most days. Have a few safe queen customs that stay in the safe(Terzuola, Rassenti, Lambert etc)


----------



## Seabee1

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

My EDC is a Gerber, 2 1/4" drop point SS. Light, very sharp (and easy to keep sharp) it's always clipped to my pocket. In my bunker pants I have an old (circa early 80's) Chicago Cutlery folding knife. Got stopped by the cops in the NYC subway, he saw the pocket clip and called me over. Heads up coming into the city, google and read the knife laws. I watched the office try to 'flick' the knife open three times. He was looking to see if it was a gravity (assist) knife. It wasn't. As the subway is *private property* no weapons of any kind are allowed. As *luck* would have it, when he asked for my DL he happened to notice my f.d. ID. He got a bit nicer and told me to put it in my backpack (he was still a pr**k about but at least I didn't get a summons).


----------



## sutherland

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I cycle through three Les George knives:
- VECP 2.0
- VECP 3.0
- Custom FM-1


----------



## anvilart43

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I am so happy to see all the Spyderco love on this site!! I carried a Spyderco Endura for about 22 years, now when I open my packages/mail at work someone has to flip out and tell me that we work in a weapons free zone...... I switched this year to a Kershaw Leek, black on black, seems more like a switchblade but is much smaller so the office mates take no offence to it. I have been a bladesmith for quite a while and out of the box my favorite commercial blades are Sypderco and the older Kershaw blades. 
Cheers!!


----------



## ecaman

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I have been using the Cutco Pocket Knive

It has been a good companion for about 15 years or so.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I just got a nice Birthday present! (a couple weeks ago) and have been wearing it.

First: Have you ever had a nice Buck 110 lock back but wished you could open it with the push of a button? 
Nope I never did. 
Then I saw this last summer, and held it. Ohh my! what quality. A nice controlled open, smooth, strong but not gonna jump out of your hand like a Benchmade.. (Reminded me of the soft-start on a 2.5HP Porter-Cable router.)

But now I do every day. **giggle*
WOW!

Oops- sorry. no link.


----------



## numbernine

*POCKET KNIFE*

I use a Benchmade Mini-Barrage 585 as my edc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiddletown

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I've carried a pocket knife daily for many years (like 50+). In all that time I've acquired some fine "hard-use" pocket knives, one of my favorites being the Chris Reeves Sabenza. But here in town and especially for "dressier" occasions, I'll carry a Spearpoint or Gentac from William Henry.


----------



## Czar Quanovan

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I carry a knife daily, usually a Spyderco or Chris Reeve. I've dabbled in traditional folders as well and do like carrying them in a pocket slip with more formal attire. I view pocket knives as an essential part of EDC, along with watches, lights, and pens.


----------



## WatchBill

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Owned them all, carried them all for decades. Finally settled on Spyderco for daily carry. That round hole design is probably perfect and far and away better than other one hand open designs like thumb studs because it eliminates parts rather than adding parts.


----------



## bwvan

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Been carrying a Hen and Rooster vintage two-blade folder for about five years. I've already rounded up another in case this one ever wears out. But I doubt that it will.


----------



## mak1277

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Picked up an Opinel No. 6 as a Christmas present. It has the darker stained handle and I'm enjoying it immensely. Slips nicely into the pocket of most of my dress pants I wear to work.


----------



## City74

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Spyderco and Benchmade do make great knives. I have even owned a few ZT which are also nice but typically on the larger side. I will say tho that they all pale in comparison to Chris Reeve. The Sebenza is to me the apex in the folding knife world


----------



## ssmith6

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I usually carry a spyderco or benchmade.
a lot of times I'll carry a folding utility knife as well ( I cut a lot of boxes at work)


----------



## Tonhao

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I carry a Buck 55 (mini version of the Buck 110) for off days and a Laguiole Fontanille-Pataud as a "dress" knife. 
We also cut open a lot of mail and boxes at work. Coworkers' were initially like "you carry a knife with you?!" Now they call me whenever they need something open...


----------



## Joved

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Right now, at work> Spydie Centofante 3


----------



## azkid

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I have too many knives. 

Love my Benchmade knives-- a Griptillian (so light!) with olive drab scales I got for hunting 10+ years ago and a Ruckus limited edition with teal scales a few years ago (solid and heavy and fits the hand beautifully). Their Axis lock system is the best thing to happen to knives since steel (ok maybe I am exaggerating...)

That said, my hunting buddy just gave me a new knife for Christmas and I am really impressed with it but had not heard of it before... Err... As soon as I remember the name I will post it along with details 

Last year I picked up a Kershaw Emerson CQC-4K on a whim that I started liking a lot especially at the price point. Holds an edge pretty well and once used to it, I like the wave opener a lot. Ended up carrying it exclusively instead of the Benchmade knives.

I always take my Victorinox Huntsman when outdoors. It blows my mind that a mass produced pocket knife can be that good and that cheap. If I could find a sheath I actually liked I would always carry it.

I picked up a vintage Western scout-type camping knife (made in Colorado!) in very lightly used shape but for a broken punch blade. It is really well made and looks fantastic.

I have some beat up vintage folders, nothing that great. Also a sort of beat up Sabre Barlow that was my late father's. And a few other odds and ends.

Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobernet

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I carry this Todd Davison custom every day...

picture deleted, please re-read our rules & guidelines

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*



........ said:


> I carry this Todd Davison custom every day...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank heavens. I was beginning to wonder if anyone else was even aware that custom knives existed. Beautiful knife.


----------



## bobernet

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*



RogerP said:


> Thank heavens. I was beginning to wonder if anyone else was even aware that custom knives existed. Beautiful knife.


Thanks, Roger! Todd doesn't do a lot of multi-blades. I was very happy when he agreed to make it for me a few years ago.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*



........ said:


> Thanks, Roger! Todd doesn't do a lot of multi-blades. I was very happy when he agreed to make it for me a few years ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's a great pickup. I'm more of a fixed blade aficionado, but Todd's a great guy and if I were grabbing another folder one of his would be high up on my list.

I mostly carry this Roger Massey jigged bone slipjoint when I just want something for the pocket. Bought it right off his belt at Blade a couple years back.

pictures deleted


----------



## bobernet

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Very nice! I have a thing for multi-blades, like this sowbelly from Joel Chamblin...

pictures deleted by mod

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dilloncarter

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Opinel is the daily. Practical, but also works while wearing my suit. Cannot stand people dressing nice and then rocking a hardcore tactical knife lol.


----------



## Knives and Lint

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I like to carry a pocket folder that matches my watch (first by activity, but also by color), so watch collecting and knife collecting go hand in hand for me. It's a fun way to connect two of my hobbies, and IMO it's a shame that we can't share pictures here. To me a knife is first and foremost a tool, and also a gentlemen's accessory, but I understand that some may see them as weapons first. However, I grew up being taught that a good watch and a sharp knife were something every man should always have on him. I would expand that and say that we (men and women) should always have a flashlight on us as well.

The majority of my collection consists of Benchmade and Spyderco, but I also have some ZT, Emerson, Microtech, Protech, Hogue, Lionsteel, and a few other brands. I am a big fan of the Benchmade AXIS lock, and my favorite Spyderco is the Manix. My most common daily carry knife is probably the ZT0095BW, but like I said my primary folder varies from day to day depending on my activity and attire.

I would like to make the leap into more customs, but so far I only have one as well as a few mid-techs. I actually had planned on making it to Blade Show a couple of years back, and had the funds set aside, but shortly thereafter found out that I needed surgery, and it just never materialized. I will definitely get into customs at some point though, it's just tough to balance so many expensive hobbies sometimes.

I also carry a Victorinox Swisstool Spirit (black oxide finish), which is not a knife, but somewhat knife related, and at least I can show a picture of that. (threads are always better with pics IMO ;-))


----------



## TheHans

*POCKET KNIFE*

When I carry, it's my leatherman skeletool. Working in IT, it has the bare minimum I need.

If I'm hunting I'll bring my havalon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hobefabu

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I carry from time to time a laguiole, cold steel and a boker. I too have been carrying a knife since about 12 or 13 years of age and I am 56 years old now and will always continue to carry a knife daily.


----------



## Avee8tor

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I've had a Victorinox Swiss Mini Champ on my heychain for the last 2 years. It's amazing how many times I've had to pull it out. Anything from opening a package to writing a note with the little pen. It's a lifesaver.


----------



## mkim520

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

benchmade


----------



## anvilart43

I am a modern guy. I prefer the Kershaw Leek and Spyderco Endura. However I also forge knives and prefer fixed blades and razors of the vintage flavor


----------



## domayotte

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I carry a small Gerber Ripstop fine edge, a gift from my daughter. It's a skeleton model, which at first I thought was not a good look, but it's very well designed, useful, user friendly and light. On a separate note, a young man in my martial arts class was recently headed into the military and I had a Winkler Neck knife made for him. Dan Winkler contacted me about the design and was extremely professional. Probably the single nicest hand made knife I've ever seen.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyDaze

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I have a Victorinox Rambler on my keychain, Victorinox Mountaineer in the glove compartment, and a Victorinox Swiss Champ in the garage for... multi-purposing.

Even though I've got a robust variety of tools that are a few steps away, I still use the Swiss Champ quite a bit.


----------



## rtsaintly

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Daily carry - Opinel No.7 - bought from a flea market in Brussels for ~5 EUR
Also have a leatherman handy (coat or bag)


----------



## Pgg365247

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I always carry a knife. My grandfather taught me many moons ago that a pocket knife is a must carry tool. Like with any tool I carry whatever is appropriate for the task I am tackling that day.


----------



## MIsparty

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Leatherman skeletool or a Kershaw leek

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## KrabbyKakes

I’ve always loved knives and would constantly stop by the knife counter at any store. That was until 2 years ago I bought a BM940. Since then I haven’t looked at any and it’s fair to say I kind of miss it.


----------



## Styx

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Always, 2. Swiss Army Rambler sits in front coin pocket and either Emerson CQC, Benchmade AFCK or Benchmade 960 in the waisband


----------



## wndrstrck

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Always carry, have been since I was 13. I also collect, vintage, modern and customs.

Nothing is off the table just like watches. If I like it I buy it. Slowed down my collecting as of late. Actually liquidated a few just before Xmas to put funds toward a new watch 
Watch collecting has taken the lead but I will always love pocket knives.

Some of favorites.....
GEC
GEC Northfield
Queen
Dan Burke
CK Knives
Vintage Victorinox
Mcusta
Maserin

_8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team. _ -The Admin

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## rwbenjey

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I carry a Benchmade 530BK but may switch to the new 417BK.


----------



## Spyderco1993

I own a lot! I like spydercos as you can tell by the name! Just ordered my first Opinel I’m actually excited to get it


----------



## nachodaddy

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I'm a sucker for limited editions, discontinued, and sprint runs. One of my favorites is my carbon fiber Kershaw Blur with 154CM blade steel.


----------



## Watchology101

I always carry a victorinox Swiss Army knife of some sort on my key ring, and I just recently started carrying a microtech ultratech too


----------



## Davidka

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I've been carrying the largest Victorinox Swiss Army knife for over 30 years now. I think there isn't a day goes by without it being used.
I had a Swiss champ that got stolen in a second I took my eyes off it and now I carry a Cybertool 41. When I'm out in more casual dress or want to travel light I'll carry a smaller SAK like an Alux or a mini champ.


----------



## heb

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

The one I carry the most is a Boker Tech-Tool 1 w/green G-10 scales.


----------



## Cmaster03

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Never got into the custom knives -- Lord knows, I collect enough expensive stuff. But I'll spring for a Spyderco or a Benchmade. My favorite the past few years has been Benchmade Mini Grip.


----------



## arogle1stus

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Puma fpr me!!!!
Someone helped themselves to my Beretta.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## gogeo

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

i used to carry a gorgeous automatic 3" switchblade that I bought in AZ, just loved how mechanical and heavy it felt, great for peeling fruit...lost somewhere along the way


----------



## rwbenjey

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Modern: Benchmade 530BK (may be replaced by the 417BK soon).


----------



## Cmaster03

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Love the Benchmade Mini Grip. Can spend A LOT MORE but that one does it for yours truly. Call it the G-Schock of pocket knives.


----------



## debussychopin

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Im not into any lux pocket knives or collector or anything like that but I carry a stainless steel Kershaw Leek Pocket knife. 
The knife is pretty slick and very well made.


----------



## ItnStln

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*



debussychopin said:


> Im not into any lux pocket knives or collector or anything like that but I carry a stainless steel Kershaw Leek Pocket knife.
> The knife is pretty slick and very well made.


Kershaw is great!


----------



## Deejelite

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Benchmade and Kershaw have been my go-tos since I started carrying a knife around 16. Both keep an edge after lots of abuse, easily sharpened, and are rugged.

My pockets feel naked without phone, wallet, keys, and knife. I mostly carry out of habit and for occasional utility- not for defense. I have guns for that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Well I guess none of us will be visiting London anytime soon, eh?


----------



## huntflyer

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Benchmade for edc. Really want a Chris Reeve with the ebony wood.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Spyderco Delica. It's light enough to be my edc. The VG 10 steel holds an edge and is easily sharpened.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alwayslate707

*POCKET KNIFE*

I carry a SOG trident full size daily. I work on a dairy farm so my knives get put through their paces and by that I mean they get the tar kicked out of them. Most knives have lasted me a few months this one has been with my for three years and it's still trucking along.

[no images of knives please - see forum rules]


----------



## Joved

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Today it is my "pocket light saber": Fällkniven U2. I can sharpen this little fella to a level where it is almost impractical to have so sharp of a knife!


----------



## steadyrock

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*



rwbenjey said:


> Modern: Benchmade 530BK (may be replaced by the 417BK soon).


Does Benchmade make a folder with a flipper like the Kershaw Leek? I left my leek in a hotel a while ago and need a replacement, but the index finger-flipper is a must have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwbenjey

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*



steadyrock said:


> Does Benchmade make a folder with a flipper like the Kershaw Leek? I left my leek in a hotel a while ago and need a replacement, but the index finger-flipper is a must have.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have some, but are not too cheap (Precinct 320 and Proxy 928).


----------



## rwbenjey

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*



steadyrock said:


> Does Benchmade make a folder with a flipper like the Kershaw Leek? I left my leek in a hotel a while ago and need a replacement, but the index finger-flipper is a must have.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have some, but are not too cheap (Precinct 320 and Proxy 928).


----------



## Kittysafe

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Benchmade - Barrage 581 Knife, Drop-Point
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YQBOD8/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## JPastorok

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I usually carry one of my benchmades or spydercos. Love the CR, but I cant stomach the thought of something happening to it.


----------



## ganagati

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*



huntflyer said:


> Benchmade for edc. Really want a Chris Reeve with the ebony wood.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm thinking about letting one go....not a standard ebony, though.


----------



## ganagati

Chris Reeve fan here. I've got a few, but grab my '99 annual more often than not.


----------



## Bojangles

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Whoa I didnt think knife photos were allowed...???

But I'll chime in just as well. I'm either carrying a Microtech Ultratech Tanto with the M390 blade steel or a marbled carbon scaled Boker Kwaiken with VG10 blade steel and a deep carry titanium pocket clip from pops custom clips.


----------



## ganagati

Bojangles said:


> Whoa I didnt think knife photos were allowed...???
> 
> But I'll chime in just as well. I'm either carrying a Microtech Ultratech Tanto with the M390 blade steel or a marbled carbon scaled Boker Kwaiken with VG10 blade steel and a deep carry titanium pocket clip from pops custom clips.


thanks for the heads up. I was wondering why there weren't more images....

I've updated the post to remove the photo.


----------



## NoSympathy

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Got a Microtech UTX 85. The trigger and the actuation of the blade is fun to play with.


----------



## rxd1979

emerson mini commander when in home country. emerson hardwear intrepid abroad.


----------



## Styx

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Always 2, a swiss army rambler in front pocket (all the perfect tools needed), and a folder (either Benchmade 960, AFCK or Emerson CQC) in the waistband


----------



## huntflyer

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

EDC is a Benchmade "Hunt" collection folder.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iBlake

Lederman. Gets the job done.


----------



## mike0023

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Victorinox Cadet...just like Grandpa


----------



## jdmvette

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Spyderco matriarch 2 w/Emerson opener...because you never know


----------



## jfslater98

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Leatherman 830295


----------



## cadomniel

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Spyderco Para 3
my next knife to add to my little collection will be a zT0450


----------



## SwissArmyTenor

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Victorinox Swiss Army Knives have long been a favorite of mine. I've got a nice Spyderco that has been getting most of the carry time, recently.


----------



## 46sky

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

What are the benefits of carrying one day to day? what do you use it for?


----------



## mak1277

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*



46sky said:


> What are the benefits of carrying one day to day? what do you use it for?


I carry a swiss army knife. With it I open boxes. Open mail at work. Use the screwdrivers in a pinch. open bottles of beer.


----------



## srankin1826

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Yes. Randall's model II. Use it mostly to open packages and cut food.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## benji19

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I used to carry a 3" HK spring assist, I can't remember the model but it was the best one I've ever owned. I'm too forgetful and misplace my stuff so I just keep a few cheap ones around.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## rwbenjey

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

My new EDC just arrived: Benchmade 417. I really like it and I may end up picking up the 417BK as well.


----------



## Arcane Analog

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

My EDC for work is a Victorinox Pioneer or Wenger Soldat. You can pull one of these out of your pocket and no one will bat an eye that you have just produced a knife.

For everything else I usually carry a Leatherman Wave or Leatherman Sidekick.


----------



## ChevyKevy

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I am a Benchmade fan boy for sure. My edc is a REI edition 531 with s30v and g10 green grips. I also have another REI edition griptillian along with my 162 Bushcraft. All awesome knives!


----------



## Knives and Lint

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Since I first posted in this thread back on page 9, I've gotten into CRK a bit. I picked up an Umnumzaan as well as an Inkosi Insingo with micarta inlays for EDC, and a Sebenza with the blue hex pattern to match my Superocean Heritage (link to pics in my sig).


----------



## baddayatblackrock

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I always carry a pocket knife since I was 10 years old. I also am a knives designer.


----------



## Jalser

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*



baddayatblackrock said:


> I always carry a pocket knife since I was 10 years old. I also am a knives designer.


Sounds cool .


----------



## Joved

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Today, possibly the crappiest knife I own: Byrd Meadowlark2 in G10.

What a garbage knife: 8cr13mov blade that has an absolutely atrocious factory grind it's almost impossible to get a consistent edge on it even with an EPA. Combination of soft body screws and too much locktite makes sure you'll never take it apart. Blade is 4 ways wobbly when locked open, even when I have tightened the pivot to the max.

Then why do I carry it? Because it feels great in the hand, much better in fact than Spydie Delica, thanks to the forward finger choil and heavier weight.


----------



## hobefabu

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Can you send photos of current or past models unless you have a website I can view them


----------



## CSG

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

My grandfather was in the cutlery business from the 50's to the 70's so I was introduced to pocket knives at an early age and have pretty much carried one since I was about 10 (no issues with pocket knives in schools in those days (early 60's) and that was in West LA where I grew up. I graduated to a variety of other knives (but I still have most of my childhood knives from my granddad. For many years, I carried a Buck 501 Squire and a little Victorinox Classic (for the tools). For the past 10 years or so, I carry a Benchmade Mini-Griptilian and a Victorinox Ambassador (which is a bigger version of the classic). 99% of the time, my needs are met by the little Ambassador but I always carry a more serious knife because of what Woodrow Call said to young Newt, "It's better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it." I was a boy scout for too long. ;-)


----------



## 0seeker0

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I was big into CRKT for awhile, still have a few that I carry. But Benchmade is my favorite, anything auto-open! I have one that I've owned for probably 10 years, and it feels like it did that day I bought smooth and opens fast. Not carrying a knife daily is like not wearing my wedding ring.


----------



## Weetabix

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I carry a Victorinox Alox Cadet. It's the perfect knife for me. The blade is long enough to be useful, but not obtrusive - cuts an apple nicely.

The screwdriver ends on the bottle opener and can opener are frequently useful. The small one works well in Phillips head screws. Loose screws on wall plates and door knobs annoy me, so I'm constantly tightening them wherever I am.

The nail file/cleaner will work on small Phillips head screws. And it works great for just about any poking/probing/light prying task you may encounter. It works great for removing the foil protection on an antifreeze bottle without cutting you or the bottle. I probably use that more than anything else on the knife.

The bottle opener works just fine.

The can opener is inverted from the normal ones you see, but it works better. Also, if you like English walnuts in the shell, you can slide it into the joint on the back, pry gently, and you get two unbroken walnut meat halves.

With the Alox scales, the knife is thin enough that I don't notice it in my pocket. Larger knives, I'll take out because they annoy me.

Some pants pockets don't retain items very well, so I've lost a few. Now, I always keep a new one as a spare. If I lose the carry knife, I unbox the spare, and order another spare.

Do I love this knife? Probably way too much. Have I put too much thought into it? Almost certainly. But I'm beginning to think that's the nature of these forums, so I feel at home. ;-)


----------



## srankin1826

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I carry an Ontario Knife Company RATII. Nice, inexpensive, AUS 8 knife.


----------



## vortex968

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I carry mostly Spydercos because they are light and have good steel. Manbug on the keychain, Dragonfly, Para2 and Military. I do have others but prefer these.


----------



## Arcane Analog

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*



Weetabix said:


> I carry a Victorinox Alox Cadet.


I prefer the Soldat / Soldier or the Pioneer but these are definitely great knives for the office.


----------



## oztech

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I find collecting pocket knives one of the easiest hobbies they don't really have a style to go out of if that even matters little to no maintenance and they very from one extreme to another with that being said I have an wide variety of knives and Benchmade is my favorite.


----------



## knowwears

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

My EDC is a mini Benchmade Griptilian


----------



## georges zaslavsky

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

a switch blade from fight fast might come soon to my home


----------



## Falconett

*POCKET KNIFE*

I started getting into knives about the same time as getting into watches.

Daily carry lately has been the Boker Burnley Kwaiken Ti Flipper. Really good looking knife and works in so many situations.

Mods, Sorry about the pic!
*Image removed by Admin. From our rules: 8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team.*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Specific_Pacific

Fox Dart. Best knife ever.


----------



## Humbucking

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I have 4. When I am not in a suit, I usually have one on me. Nothing fancy. Gerbers or Bucks.


----------



## ZIPPER79

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Usually carry this.....The Swiss Army knife was purchased in Switzerland in 1965.........Collecting in the past there were many memorable knives, notably 3 Randall's and mostly custom folding and straight types.....Have a Knife Day 

8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team.


----------



## DrDubzz

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Everyday I have my new Benchmade Bugout on me. I love it, slim, light, obviously very well made with good steel (S30V which has replaced 154CM as their standard steel).

Otherwise I have quite a few but really most are too big as my front right pocket doubles as knife/phone pocket in most pants/shorts and I hate having to grind my hand past the scales of the knife every time I reach for my phone. So when I wear something with a better place for my phone, I'll carry a bigger knife like my beloved Spyderco PM2 or a Griptillian. While I was deployed I carried my BM AFO9051 Auto everyday, but those are pigs for daily carry so they live in drawers while I'm home (I still pull them out and give them a good fondling from time to time).


----------



## AramH

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I always carry one. Have several in the colllection. usually carry a benchmade mini-griptillan but my favorite would have to be a Le Thiers by Chambraird. It's a traditional french slipjoint.


----------



## big_slacker

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*



AramH said:


> I always carry one. Have several in the colllection. usually carry a benchmade mini-griptillan but my favorite would have to be a Le Thiers by Chambraird. It's a traditional french slipjoint.


That's what I carry as well, benchmade min-griptilian.


----------



## Sanman84

This is most of them. I hope the depiction of them in the closed position doesn't get flagged or interpreted as a display of weaponry.
The spyderco endura wave gets the most use. It carries light, has more blade than I need but comes in handy. The wave feature is a handy bottle opener. If you aren't familiar with the "emerson wave", look up a video.
Emersons are built like tanks with great blade steel. However, I had a lock fail on a mini cqc and got cut pretty bad. They are overpriced and lack refinement. I traded or sold all but 2.
Kershaw (prefering the U.S.A. made) makes an awesome knife for the money. The fit and finish is superb, and they come hair splitting sharp. Their value lineup is very nice as well.
Spyderco has some great features and come in several price ranges. From the top teir to the most affordable, they are on par with kershaw. I love my spyderco endura 4. My delica has g-10 grips and upgraded blade steel (which one, I forget).
I pick up old Camillus, Kutmaster, and other utica made knives on ebay for a few bucks. Usualy around $10 or so. Most use 1095 carbon steel blades that take a razor edge with little effort. I usualy carry one when im attending social functions as they very non threatening. ften with a sheepsfoot blade (no point). Cutting strings and opening hot dog packages without looking like a nut job and they disappear in a pair of shorts at a bbq.


----------



## Sanman84

Forgot to add pic

Admin note: from our rules *here*; _8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


----------



## jdmvette

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

^ you forgot to delete it too lol


----------



## City74

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*



Sanman84 said:


> Forgot to add pic


Sooooo you didn't see the several posts with images deleted? You can't post pics of knives

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hose A

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Benchmade 940-1.


----------



## Sanman84

City74 said:


> Sanman84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to add pic
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo you didn't see the several posts with images deleted? You can't post pics of knives
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I sure did. I just wasnt sure if that included closed knives. Most knife forums won't allow pictures of watches unless the hands are obscured. Duly noted.


----------



## FutagoWatch

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

What is the hype with pocket knives?? I never got into them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hose A

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

No hype. A tool is a tool is a tool.


----------



## Sanman84

watchvvs said:


> What is the hype with pocket knives?? I never got into them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's as multi faceted as collecting timepieces. They are all gadgets with their own personality. Some have that old world charm, even though they are outdated. Some are made with modern space age materials. You have beaters, limited editions, safe queens and every day favorites... Most importantly its a tool. I don't consider my knives as weapons unless any packages pr loose strings get out of line. Also like a watch, you start to feel naked if you forget it and need it most when you dont have it.


----------



## Ben B

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I mostly carry custom slipjoints. My favorites are by Bruce Bump and have really liked a little one by Serge Panchenko. It's a tool that I use quite regularly. Only take it out for baseball games (prohibited).


----------



## GuitarAddict

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I have quite a few knives, but usually carry this one by Daniel Fairly.

8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team.


----------



## GuitarAddict

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*



GuitarAddict said:


> I have quite a few knives, but usually carry this one by Daniel Fairly.
> 
> 8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team.


------------

My apologies. I did not see that. I hope I haven't caused the thread to be locked or in any way be shut down.
Chris


----------



## jason10mm

I carry a spydero endura as it is a workhorse knife but not so pricey that I'd cry (for long) if I lost it. I think I prefer the longer delica (maybe I've confused the two models?) as the longer blade stays in the pocket better but a shorter knife is handy.

I'd like to up my pocket knife game but as a lefty it is hard to find many that can accommodate a clip position Iike the spydercos can.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

I have a leatherman Skeletool, opted for a multi tool instead of just a blade in the same size package. If just a knife I think the Benchmade Griptilian (mini) with your preferred blade type is pretty good.


----------



## AL9C1

I have been carrying a Lightning OTF switchblade for about a year now. Amazing how convenient a switchblade actually is for everyday use. For a $40 knife this thing has been fantastic. 
Check out Lightningotfknives.com


----------



## quixote

Cave blade carry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anvilart43

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*



Ben B said:


> I mostly carry custom slipjoints. My favorites are by Bruce Bump and have really liked a little one by Serge Panchenko. It's a tool that I use quite regularly. Only take it out for baseball games (prohibited).


Serge makes some pretty cool and artsy stuff, bordering on edged sculptures! I love his early work, so creative and organic.


----------



## Arcane Analog

I am more of a traditional knife kind of fellow.

For custom folders I really dig T.A. Davison. The GEC umbrella make great oldschool products at decent prices.

At the office it is hard to be an alox Victorinox Cadet, Pioneer, etc. The old "Swiss Army" knives are not very "threatening" for most folks. I have a Opinel #6 on my desk as a letter opener.

Evenings and weekends I go with a multitool. They are just too useful. For me, the Leatherman Wave is king but there are a few decent options. Victorinox makes a few nice versions known collectively as the Swisstool.


----------



## sarbmaster

Benchmade Osborne 940-1


----------



## dan360

Too many to count but partial to Benchmades and lately a little Odino Viper.


----------



## Perazzi-man

I have several Benchmades and several Wm Henry's.


----------



## Nmishkin

I'm a big fan of anything made by spyderco or benchmade


----------



## Parsival

I can’t tell if this thread is a long running joke or not. Why are there no knife pictures in a thread about knives?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heb

I just two new ones from Smokey Mountain Knife Works today: a large size Case Sod Buster and a TOPS scandi grind folder (based on their small neck knife of the same grind).

heb


----------



## Knives and Lint

Parsival said:


> I can't tell if this thread is a long running joke or not. Why are there no knife pictures in a thread about knives?


Because the rule is a long running joke. Don't get me wrong, I totally understand the prohibition of images of weapons, if for no other reason than it might offend some, and could likely lead to political discussion, which nobody wants here. However, the knife as we use them and would display them here is a tool, a gentlemen's accessory, and an EDC item. Hmmm?...A tool/gentlemen's accessory/EDC item that we are enthusiasts of but many people consider to be obsolete in today's modern society...Sound familiar? (hint: it's the mechanical wristwatch).

The fact is, that a great deal of the watch collecting community are also enthusiasts of pocket knives and other EDC items. These are hobbies which are interrelated for many of us. In fact, the Watchuseek YouTube channel even has watch reviews with pocket knives displayed in the background. Would it be a rules infraction to link it? With all due respect, what more proof do we need that this is a foolish rule?


----------



## GrouchoM

Knives and Lint said:


> Because the rule is a long running joke. Don't get me wrong, I totally understand the prohibition of images of weapons, if for no other reason than it might offend some, and could likely lead to political discussion, which nobody wants here. However, the knife as we use them and would display them here is a tool, a gentlemen's accessory, and an EDC item. Hmmm?...A tool/gentlemen's accessory/EDC item that we are enthusiasts of but many people consider to be obsolete in today's modern society...Sound familiar? (hint: it's the mechanical wristwatch).
> 
> The fact is, that a great deal of the watch collecting community are also enthusiasts of pocket knives and other EDC items. These are hobbies which are interrelated for many of us. In fact, the Watchuseek YouTube channel even has watch reviews with pocket knives displayed in the background. Would it be a rules infraction to link it? With all due respect, what more proof do we need that this is a foolish rule?


Beware.... Your avatar has a knife! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix

I'm all about understanding boundaries. Would a case back removal knife get someone in trouble? Or is it just sharp knives?

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan360

Weetabix said:


> I'm all about understanding boundaries. Would a case back removal knife get someone in trouble? Or is it just sharp knives?
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


The knife isn't the problem. It's the people who go off on tangents about rules, laws, free vs not free, police states, Trump, Hillary, and eventually ....... (those dots are a site auto-edit for the guy who ran Germany during WWII) Godwin's Law. aka moderator's PITA.

Cheers


----------



## watchRus

Knives and Lint said:


> Because the rule is a long running joke. Don't get me wrong, I totally understand the prohibition of images of weapons, if for no other reason than it might offend some, and could likely lead to political discussion, which nobody wants here. However, the knife as we use them and would display them here is a tool, a gentlemen's accessory, and an EDC item. Hmmm?...A tool/gentlemen's accessory/EDC item that we are enthusiasts of but many people consider to be obsolete in today's modern society...Sound familiar? (hint: it's the mechanical wristwatch).
> 
> *The fact is, that a great deal of the watch collecting community are also enthusiasts of pocket knives* and other EDC items. These are hobbies which are interrelated for many of us. In fact, the Watchuseek YouTube channel even has watch reviews with pocket knives displayed in the background. Would it be a rules infraction to link it? With all due respect, what more proof do we need that this is a foolish rule?


If indeed the bold portion were true, such a rule would not exist.

I am sure there are plenty of other sites to post your knives, guns, etc., why do you insist it be on a forum dedicated to watches? It is a distraction for most participants, much like other topics not allowed in this forum. I don't think anyone will stop participating in WUS because of this policy, but it can lead to the opposite.

This policy exists in all watch specific forums that I have browsed. It is not WUS specific.


----------



## Knives and Lint

watchRus said:


> If indeed the bold portion were true, such a rule would not exist.
> 
> I am sure there are plenty of other sites to post your knives, guns, etc., why do you insist it be on a forum dedicated to watches? It is a distraction for most participants, much like other topics not allowed in this forum. I don't think anyone will stop participating in WUS because of this policy, but it can lead to the opposite.
> 
> This policy exists in all watch specific forums that I have browsed. It is not WUS specific.


It is indeed true, though to what extent it is true can be debated. Many watch youtubers often discuss pocket knives, and there are more than a few channels that review both watches and knives (as well as other gear). My point was, so much is this the case that even Wathcuseek's own Youtube channel has posted videos that would be in violation of this rule.

Furthermore, I insist on nothing. I respect and follow the rule because I respect this forum and appreciate being a member of it. I make it a point (as I strive to do in life in general) to be friendly here on the forums, and treat others as I would like to be treated. I do not say that this is a foolish rule to be contentious or disrespectful, but I am a member of this community, and I make this statement much in the same manner as I would not hesitate to tell a harsh truth to a friend. The rule is there because, frankly, some people are easily offended, and since I wish to offend nobody I will leave it at that.

As far as it being a distraction, perhaps for some, and I have been accused of that before. If you see my posts here, I often post my watches with other items that I consider to be related such as sunglasses, flashlights, and other gear. Some people may think that is out of place here. I've even heard people complain about pictures of watches with natural backdrops taken while wearing them on outdoor adventures. I respectfully disagree with them as well, and IMO members posting images of watches along with other things that interest them makes for a better experience here on the forums.

P.S. 
I just want to add that I have no wish to argue, and I can see that it would be much easier for the mods to avoid any topics that may cause arguments, this being one of them. I am merely discussing, and I hope that through communicating in text my statements are not misconstrued as anger or resentment towards the forums. My sentiments are quite the opposite and I would not want my actions to take this thread in a direction that would get it closed. Mods, if that is the case, please just delete my comments instead.

All the best to everyone here, sincerely.


----------



## Catatafish

Benchmade mini-Griptilian on person, old timey Buck folder in tank bag.

The Benchmade also serves as a fidget spinner.


----------



## johnmichael

Gerber STL 2.0 from Amazon (Amazon Choice) for $13.20. Perfect for your briefcase to open envelopes.


----------



## Galvarez

I carry a Benchmade Mini-Reflex daily and have a 3550 on my body armor. Both are great options if you can carry an auto.


----------



## DaveandStu

Benchmade 915...have a fair few folders in the drawer over 50 years..


----------



## riff raff

I carried a Kershaw Chive for years, but recently replaced it with a full auto Boker Kalashnikov.
The full auto mechanism is well built (versus many of the el-cheapo OTF DA autos) and it is of a standard Boker quality. Its been so convenient, it became my daily carry. One of the online knife places had it for sale at $25, so one heck of a bargain.


----------



## grizzlebar

I carry a H&K folder, believe it’s made by Benchmade


----------



## Joved

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

Today: BM Mini Grip and Vic Cadet. Would post a pic, since I'm quite proud of the hair whittling sharp mirror edge (zaratsu has nothing on me!!), but alas §8.


----------



## johnmichael

Kershaw Black Blur serrated just in case


----------



## ady1989

I have an entire drawer full of knives but I mainly carry either a Spyderco or a Benchmade. I stick with the thinner and lighter models but I have a lot of Cold Steel XL sized folders if I go into a bad part of town. These never leave my pocket though, for day to day tasks I use the tiny blade in my keychain multitool. I don't need people getting nervous around me.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit

THE ONE; THE ONLY:

!!!GREAT EASTERN CUTLERY!!!


----------



## riff raff

ady1989 said:


> I have an entire drawer full of knives but I mainly carry either a Spyderco or a Benchmade. I stick with the thinner and lighter models but I have a lot of Cold Steel XL sized folders if I go into a bad part of town. These never leave my pocket though, for day to day tasks I use the tiny blade in my keychain multitool. I don't need people getting nervous around me.


Good reminder. I popped open my Boker switchblade in the mall last week, opening a package string for my daughter. I noticed a woman starring at me. Note: be more discreet

I also just remembered that we are driving to New Orleans for the Holiday and will be going right past Smokey Mountain Knifeworks in TN. This place is amazing, we lost two unplanned hours there last time we drove, and my son-in-laws got throwing hatchet sets for Christmas (which are a hoot).
https://www.smkw.com/


----------



## ady1989

riff raff said:


> Good reminder. I popped open my Boker switchblade in the mall last week, opening a package string for my daughter. I noticed a woman starring at me. Note: be more discreet
> 
> I also just remembered that we are driving to New Orleans for the Holiday and will be going right past Smokey Mountain Knifeworks in TN. This place is amazing, we lost two unplanned hours there last time we drove, and my son-in-laws got throwing hatchet sets for Christmas (which are a hoot).
> https://www.smkw.com/


I get excited when I see a quality folder get pulled out but that's just me - like seeing a nice watch in the wild. I spotted a few Benchmades and a ton of Kershaws in the wild before! Sometimes the pocket clip gives it away if it's something like the Spyderco wire clip, or the BM "phallic" clip.


----------



## lawtaxi

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

A Bench-made. Always. Why the taboo on knife pics? Asking for a friend.


----------



## City74

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*



lawtaxi said:


> A Bench-made. Always. Why the taboo on knife pics? Asking for a friend.


The site owner/mods said no knife or gun pics. It's their site. That should be enough

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matador203977

i carry the Spyderco Paramilitary 3 and the Buck 301.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

I've got the Zero Tolerance 0920 as my daily carry. It's such an impressive knife for the money if you like big knives and full titanium handles. Les George design too, it's like a big pocket axe haha!


----------



## jlczl

Benchmade Crooked River Grey w/orange accents.

Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mccarthyinvest

Spyderco Delica 4 Blk/Blk, plus they are right in our backyard so sharpening is always free, except for the times when you see another knife you have to walk out with...


----------



## RogerP

If I write a thousand words about my favorite knife, is that the same as posting a pic? ;-)


----------



## watchobs

I'm highly considering this collaboration between Massdrop and Ferrum Forge. Not inexspensive but quality, look and size check my boxes.

Massdrop x Ferrum Forge Falcon Damascus Knife

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdr...ontent=1544438606124.934013987060960404927318


----------



## seedubs1

I've went through a LOT of EDC knives.....Only ones I own now are a Spyderco PM2 and an Esee Izula in a custom pocket sheath I made.

I've been happy with the pair for 6 years now. I was a serial knife buyer/seller/trader for a long time. After using these, I have no want for anything else. Love these two.


----------



## seedubs1

watchobs said:


> I'm highly considering this collaboration between Massdrop and Ferrum Forge. Not inexspensive but quality, look and size check my boxes.
> 
> Massdrop x Ferrum Forge Falcon Damascus Knife
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdr...ontent=1544438606124.934013987060960404927318


Just beware it's not a real Ferrum Forge knife. It's designed by FF, and manufactured by WE in China. I personally won't own Chinese knives, but by all accounts on the knife forums, the knives WE puts out are nice (not Chinese junk). Just know what your money is going to.


----------



## martyINaustin

thread resurrection. i got into knives before watches. i'm currently rocking a Benchmade bugout as my EDC. i'm in Texas so pretty much the sky is the limit as far as what one can carry. anyone
else got a sweet link for me? 

marty


----------



## Mstrmusic

Benchmade Benchmade and a Benchmade


----------



## ElliotH11

I carry a spyderco. Can’t remember the model, one of their lower end ones. But nonetheless, it’s a great knife.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hobefabu

*Re: POCKET KNIFE*

I carry a variety of pocket knives depending on my attire which are from cold steel medium espada san mai (discontinued) boker subcom as a money clip, le'epicurien and laguiole. I'm a country and I have carried a pocket knife since my dad gave me my first when I was about 8 or 9 years old. I have always carried one even when I have on sweats I guess it's a backwoods country thang you know.


----------



## DaveandStu

Benchmade..Triage very solid


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z

Chris Reeve Knives are exceptional


----------



## Tres

Nothing fancy, i carry a victorinox sentinel as my edc. It's affordable and gets the job done. And it also has a tweezer and a toothpick. 

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy

Recently bought a Zero Tolerance 0566 in S35VN with the blackwash finish. Took the torsion bar out to make it a manual flipper and bought an aftermarket titanium deep carry pocket clip. Pretty close to knife perfection.

Been collecting for a few years now, mostly modern folders along with some traditionals and a few fixed blades. I am a certified steel junkie.


----------



## Time4Playnow

I always carry two knives - a Victorinox SAK and a Benchmade Gold-class Foray. I am not a huge knife-guy. I only have 3 expensive knives. (All Benchmades) But when I saw that Benchmade Foray, I had to have it. If I were to design a knife for myself, I could not have done a better job than that one. I like everything about it. Prior to that I never knew that knives could be such works of art - let alone tools.

Let me just say that personally, I don't understand the prohibition here against knife pics. Really??? It makes no sense to me. Guns I can understand - but knives?? Of course, the forum owners can set whatever rules they wish to set. But if I'm ever king of this place - there will be knife pics galore! :-d


----------



## jah

Benchmade & D. Rocket Designs for me!


----------



## Da Bull

Spyderco Paramilitary 2 Left Handed and or Benchmade 940 Osborne


----------



## zcat1958

My daily is a "Benchmade" given to me by my wife as a gift.


----------



## FarmKid

I alternate between three... Victorinox Midnight Minichamp (favorite!), Leatherman Micra (older/original version), Victorinox Tinker (bought in Zurich back in 1993)


----------



## slickman

Mimicking the others on this thread, Benchmade. I have multiple and by far my favorite is the Infidel OTF. Don’t carry that one but still cool to mess with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Specific_Pacific

Fox Dart...


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Apparently some folks don't read so good. This thread is closed.


----------

